# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Проблема с получением отчетности через upd.ert

## metmsk

Доброго времени суток.

При получении Регламентированных отчетов за 1 квартал 2017 года, релиз 17q1003/004 от 12.04.2017 с помощью файла INFO.DAT за МАРТ-2017 года получаю только идентификатор версии отчетности.

До этого все работало нормально.

Что было предпринято:
Скачивал полностью Файл INFO.DAT с комплектом для обновления через Интернет, запускал изменения в реестр - БЕЗРЕЗУЛЬТАТНО. Помогите решить проблему.

----------


## lemzhin

Таких как мы уже сотни, по-моему еще никто проблему не решил. 
Слышал что в WinXP все скачивается нормально. У меня Win 7, поставил виртуальную машину Win XP, но скачать все равно не получилось

----------


## metmsk

Попробую на ХР завтра. Сколько гуглил, не увидел людей с такой проблемой. Отчет сделаю.

----------


## metmsk

Утверждаю, на ХР не работает.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток.
> 
> При получении Регламентированных отчетов за 1 квартал 2017 года, релиз 17q1003/004 от 12.04.2017 с помощью файла INFO.DAT за МАРТ-2017 года получаю только идентификатор версии отчетности.


Как же вы апрельский комплект хотите скачать с помощью файла INFO.DAT за МАРТ-2017 года ?

----------


## filh

> Как же вы апрельский комплект хотите скачать с помощью файла INFO.DAT за МАРТ-2017 года ?


А где же апрельский найти? Его нет же еще...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А где же апрельский найти? Его нет же еще...


Скачать можно здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...642#post477642

----------


## bullet13

> Скачать можно здесь
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...642#post477642


Ссылка не открывается (404)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ссылка не открывается (404)


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...730#post477730

----------


## metmsk

Насколько я помню, всегда брал инфодат последнего месяца квартала и отчетность скачивалась нормально.

----------


## metmsk

> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...730#post477730


Выдали ссылку на Регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2017 года, релиз 17q1004/005 от 20.04.2017

Инфодат апрельский не найдете для теста?

----------

